# Autumn's colours....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Walking around Greenwich yesterday, there's lots of indications that Summer's finally on it's way out....


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - living Downunder we're just heading towards Summer and it's looking like making up for the last 2 milder ones - we've already had the same number of days above 30C in Spring as we had all last Summer 
love true autumnal colours - we don't have as much here as other places but there are patches of deciduous trees in the suburban areas


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

haha here in maine we have already had snow..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it's just the colours of Autumn that help me stave off Hibernation, for a couple of months anyway... :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Two from my neighborhood;


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful vibrant photos yustr, it's amazing what a bit of sunshine and a blue sky can make to a pic, sorta like what I wish mine had.... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice colours WB & Yustr - all we have had in the last couple of days is a cold damp and misty/foggy day. By the end of the week, we expect 3c :sad:

I wish I was back up with you, ZCM!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I see you have all met a Scottish summer lol great pictures beautiful colours


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I too like the changing colors, except the trees I have to clean up after.

My 17-18 year maple tree went from green to red to on the ground in 8 days.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that is a magnificent Maple BG, the colours are stunning ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

We don't ge a lot of Autumnal colouring over here so I was very pleased to accompany a group of cyclists recently who went into the Greek "countryside" where I managed to get these autumn shots 



















unfortunately we didn't pass through any forests with an autumn feel or look about them the closest being this pair of trees in the middle of a green oasis .. unfortunately it was also where we stopped to give others the chance to catch up with us .. it does help take the attention away from the parked cars& rubbish bins though .. 











and of course our stopping point. it's called Limni Mpeletsi in Greek and is a small wildlife park in the middle of nowhere on the edge of Parnitha Mountain, free to access and looked after by the local community. A nice little picnic spot !!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Those 1st 2 pics are absolutely superb DF - I love the water-textures on #1, along with the colours, I can almost hear the leaves in #2 crackling ray:

I'm now jealous of #3, if folks are in shorts/T-shirts it must be warm, therefore I'm jealous :laugh:

#4 looks too good to be true, a beautifully picturesque place indeed :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm with WereBo - nice colours and textures in #1 & #2 and very picturesque and a nice sense of composition in #4


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

haha only a couple of braved short sleeves and I was also wearing shorts but mostly everybody was well covered up as you can see from the photo .. it was beautiful mild weather and those autumny looking trees looked toatally out of place yet natural for the time of year. I miss the English Autumn, it just doesn't loo the same over here .. 

thanks for the kind words .. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So who thinks that it's always sunny in Greece ... and we have rain too!!

A little bit of Greek Autumn weather for you :wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some amazing pictures from you both thanks for posting them


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! I never imagine Greece being cloudy, though I've read about snow there, during some Winters, you can blame all the holiday-programs on TV :grin:

I really love #2, that yellow flower really stands out beautifully and the red ones behind balance the colours well, without distracting from them









#5 is a 'Wall-hanger' pure and simple, the light, colours and textures are superb ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

This is an Autumn colour too .. taken just a day ago .. still has the rain on it :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! I can almost smell the fresh-air after the rain, beautiful shot all round ray:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

@Done_Fishin Awsome picture !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Cycled up to the top of Mount Ymitto again Sunday, starting at Sintagma (Parliament) Square and have brought you a few Colours of Autumn a la Grecque ... 

*Not sure what these are but to be found on many trees around Sintagma Square ..*










*Zappeio, a park just acroos the road from the square *










*View across Athens from the road heading up the mountain *










*I assume this is HollyOak ... seen on the mountain .. stood out against the green background*










*We went up into the clouds at about 800m (Mt. Ymitto is approx 1020 meters at the top & approx 17 km from Sintagma) .. definitely an autumn colour & flavour :smile: visibility poor at best sometimes not seeing more that about 20 yards in front *


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent pics DF ray:

#1 - I love the tangle of branches against the blue sky, the dangly things are seed-pods, but I haven't a clue as to what tree it is though.....

I like the shades of green in #2, the tree-barks look very interesting too, especially the one on the left :wink:

#3 has turned out beautiful, with the city filling the background and the ground-textures in the fore, all nicely topped off with the sun hitting the small white cloud against the grey ones - Wonderful









Yep, #4 is a Holly-Oak and a very nice pic of it too - I like the way you've selected the browns against the greens behind, perfect DoF shows what the green leaves and acorns are like, without distracting the eye.

I love the spooky mysteriousness of that last shot, almost like the road to the River Styx to meet the Ferryman :grin: - The greens-golds on that tree on the hillside are beautiful, complementing the rocks excellently. Apart from the modern roadside-barriers, it could very easily be ancient Greece :grin:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Excellent pictures Thank you for sharing. I love #2 The old trees have such character


----------

